# seismic activity in Nabq



## jhgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

Did anyone else feel the earth move at about 3am (no jokes please). I am a California girl and it all seemed very familiar to me. I was not aware that this happened here too. Does it happen often? Any one know what it registered??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes we have eathquakes in Egypt 
Earthquake in Egypt Kills 370 and Injures 3,300 - NYTimes.com
however I remember quite a big one about 10 years ago, I woke up thinking I was in the movie the Exorcist as the bed was shaking as was the chandelier, I then heard a clapping noise and it was the clothes hangers in the spare wardrobe banging together, very scary for me as I had never been in an earthquake. We get the odd tremour now and again.


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes we also felt it at around 3.30am in Nabq. Was very strange.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep, 3:30am the quake was felt in Sharm & Hurghada. I have not yet found any official reports on the event though so I don't know the origin or magnitude. But I was researching it until 5am after feeling it and found a fault line in the gulf of Aqaba and it seems mild tremors are frequent, although usually not strong enough to be felt. Though the last big quake in Sinai peninsula was in 1995.

Probabilistic seismic hazard maps for Sinai Peninsula, Egypt


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

it is not here: Earthquakes In The Last Week
seismic activity in the region: Egypt


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes we have eathquakes in Egypt
> Earthquake in Egypt Kills 370 and Injures 3,300 - NYTimes.com
> however I remember quite a big one about 10 years ago, I woke up thinking I was in the movie the Exorcist as the bed was shaking as was the chandelier, I then heard a clapping noise and it was the clothes hangers in the spare wardrobe banging together, very scary for me as I had never been in an earthquake. We get the odd tremour now and again.


I found the following at http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en in their rss feeds




An earthquake of 4.9 on the Richter scale hit the eastern part of Egypt on Sunday, said the National Research Institute for Astronomy and Geophysics (NRIAG). No human or material damage has been reported.

NRIAG's chief, Hatem Ouda, said the quake took place at 3:27 AM at the entrance to the Gulf of Suez, latitude 27° and longitude 34°. Residents of Hurgada, in the Red Sea governorate, felt it.

Ouda said there were two aftershocks, one of 3.9 on the scale at 4:49 AM and of 4.4 at 6:52 AM.

He is unsure if more aftershocks will occur, but said if they do they will be lower in magnitude.


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 13, 2010)

Can't believe there is no real news about his on the net! It's as if I dremnt it!! Spoke to several friends today who all felt the earth move around 3.30!

Perhaps it was just the after shocks of Horus after a slice of cheesecake and and bottle of local vodka!! lol


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

So that's what it was - I thought I was getting burgled and got out of bed really scared and made sure everything was locked 

The door was rattling!!

No my cheesecake and vodka days are over and there can be no further discussion


----------



## egyptiansun (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah I farted as I got into bed at about 3:30 and it shook the ground, literally. Thank goodness it was a quake, I can cancel that GI doctors appointment.

Small quakes are relieving pressures, and much better in the long run. Some say small slips keep big slips from happening. Just examine the buildings foundation.

Kidding y'all. About the fart.


----------

